# pronom feble "en" vs "el, la, els, les"



## pcplus

De vegades em confonc força quan he de utilitzar "en" i quan "el, la, els, les" a determinats contextos.

En posaré uns exemples:

1:
-Si tens dubtes, pots posar-los al fòrum
-Si tens dubtes, pots posar-ne al fòrum

(em torno bojo amb aquests tipus, ja que en no dir "els dubtes", jo hi triaria sempre "en", però em sembla que no sigui correcte).

Jo tinc dubtes - Jo en tinc

Però:

2:

-T'he dut pomes.
-Val. Dóna-me-les / Val. Dóna-me'n

3:
-M'agrada parlar/aprendre/estudiar català 

-M'agrada parlar-ne/aprendre'n/estudiar-ne
-M'agrada parlar-lo/aprendre'l/estudiar-lo

Hom no diu: estudiar, parlar, aprendre "el català" sino estudiar, parlar, aprendre "català"


----------



## merquiades

Hola Pcplus,
Jo faig servir "en" com en francès perquè hi existeix la mateixa diferència. Algú ha de dir-nos si els meus raonaments són válids.
1) Si tens dubtes, pots posar-los al fòrum.  Si poses "en" significaria "uns quants, una part dels teus dubtes" i els dubtes que tens són concrets i ben definits.
2) T'he dut pomes.  Dóna-me-les.   Dóna-me les pomes que m'has dut (totes)
"Dóna-me'n" vol dir "una part de les pomes que tens,  unes quantes, tres o quatre etc. però no totes"
3) M'agrada de parlar-lo.  És una llengua concreta, definida "el català".  "En" és "una part, una mica"
No puc parlar català. Ho sento. En sé només 10 paraules.
Espero haver-me explicat.  L'idea de "en" és sempre allò d'una part, no completa, no definida. Crec que aquests pronoms funcionen com en francès i italià però mai no podem estar-ne segurs.
Salut!


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Estic d'acord amb Merquiades. Es tracta d'un pronom que té un ús *partitiu*, és a dir, d'un tot n'agafes una part.

-Vols llet?
-Sí, en vull. (Demana, un got, una tassa, una part, no pas tota la llet possible).

És important remarcar que s'ha de repetir el quantitatiu si n'hi ha:

Vols *molta* aigua?
No en vull *molta, gaire, gens*, gràcies.

Si no s'especifica, també s'hi pot afegir.

-Em demanen llibres i no en tinc. En tinc un. En tinc pocs. No en tinc cap.


----------



## Rintoul

Stbn_fcr said:


> Estic d'acord amb Merquiades. Es tracta d'un pronom que té un ús *partitiu*, és a dir, d'un tot n'agafes una part.
> 
> -Vols llet?
> -Sí, en vull. (Demana, un got, una tassa, una part, no pas tota la llet possible).
> 
> És important remarcar que s'ha de repetir el quantitatiu si n'hi ha:
> 
> Vols *molta* aigua?
> No en vull *molta, gaire, gens*, gràcies.
> 
> Si no s'especifica, també s'hi pot afegir.
> 
> -Em demanen llibres i no en tinc. En tinc un. En tinc pocs. No en tinc cap.



M'aparto del tema, però  "No en vull molta" em sona estrany (castellanisme?). Jo diria "no en vull massa".  Diferent seria una construcció del tipus "no en vull molta, sinó poca".


----------



## pcplus

gràcies, ja m'he assabentat de més

però en l'exemple 3- 
*m'agrada parlar català / m'agrada parlarlo o m'agrada de parlar-lo?*

normalment, sí que el "en" sol correspondre amb "de algú/alguna cosa" Jo parlo de Maria (Jo en parlo)

*en l'exemple: Jo parlo català, seria "Jo en parlo", oi?*


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Rintoul said:


> M'aparto del tema, però  "No en vull molta" em sona estrany (castellanisme?). Jo diria "no en vull massa".  Diferent seria una construcció del tipus "no en vull molta, sinó poca".



Molt, molta vol dir "en un grau considerable".

-Ha menjat molta carn. És correcte, per si fóra poc és un exemple del DIEC. Per tant podem dir: -No n'ha menjat molta. Ho trobo correctíssim ja que "molt/a" és un quantitatiu normatiu. Per extensió, es pot utilitzar en altres aliments i begudes que es mengen o bé es beuen com l'aigua.

-He begut molta aigua. N'he begut molta. Per què hauria de ser diferent amb el verb "voler"?

Jo no hi veig cap problema, però si vols ho discutim en un altre fil de respostes perquè aquest és sobre el pronom "en".


----------



## Stbn_fcr

pcplus said:


> gràcies, ja m'he assabentat de més
> 
> però en l'exemple 3-
> *m'agrada parlar català / m'agrada parlarlo o m'agrada de parlar-lo?*
> 
> normalment, sí que el "en" sol correspondre amb "de algú/alguna cosa" Jo parlo de Maria (Jo en parlo)
> 
> *en l'exemple: Jo parlo català, seria "Jo en parlo", oi?*



M'agrada parlar-lo. Jo en parlo.


----------



## pcplus

Stbn_fcr said:


> M'agrada parlar-lo. Jo en parlo.


parles xinès? 

No el parlo / No en parlo
 ------------------------

exemple de "molta"

He begut molta aigua. N'he begut molta

"gaire" seria exactament el mateix, segons crec


----------



## pcplus

Reprenc el topic perquè he tret la solució definitiva:

Parlo anglès -> En parlo
Parlo l'anglès -> El parlo

M'agrada parlar anglès -> M'agrada parlar-ne
M'agrada parlar l'anglès -> M'agrada parlar-lo

Entenc anglès però no el parlo


----------



## betulina

pcplus said:


> Parlo anglès -> En parlo
> Parlo l'anglès -> El parlo
> 
> M'agrada parlar anglès -> M'agrada parlar-ne
> M'agrada parlar l'anglès -> M'agrada parlar-lo
> 
> Entenc anglès però no el parlo



Hola,

A mi em sona molt malament dir "m'agrada parlar-ne" o "en parlo" si em refereixo  a parlar una llengua. Per mi és agramatical. Estic més d'acord amb en  Merquiades, més amunt, quan diu que tant és que vagi determinat o no,  estem parlant d'una llengua en conjunt. Jo diria, sens dubte, "el  parlo", "magrada parlar-lo".

Amb el verb "entendre" al davant, crec que sempre fem esrvir l'article, però: "entendre l'anglès, el català, el xinès".


----------



## freeride.rafa

La veritat és que la meva experiència és que diem:
Parles anglès? No, no el parlo. (parlar la llengua, saber-la utilitzar)
Parles de l'estiu? No, no en parlo. (parlar de què fas, de què faràs, de què has fet a l'estiu)
Parles de l'anglès) No, no en parlo. (parlar de l'idioma anglès, però no en anglès. O bé parlar d'un senyor que és anglès)

Cóm ho veieu?


----------



## betulina

Jo ho entenc igual que tu, freeride.rafa. Benvingut, per cert


----------



## freeride.rafa

betulina said:


> Jo ho entenc igual que tu, freeride.rafa. Benvingut, per cert



Merci per la benvinguda!  A aprendre tots plegats, que d'això es tracta


----------

